# TRANSFORMER



## arg-ist (Aug 13, 2014)

TRANSFORMER CASE

It is time to make some hardmods .Name of the  new mod is TRANSFORMER.









There are alot of woklogs named as TRANFORMERS… influenced  from  the films  transformers…

But ı want to make a case that really  can transform.. not  only as name  Transformer…

My aims to build this case are as follows:

I was fed up with  PUTTING MY HEAD IN TO THE CASE  when mounting in it.

Therefore, I decided to build a case that would allow me to install everything from outside.

There are alot of cases  with  Removable Motherboard Tray.On of the best and the largest  is

CASE LABS Sth10






But you cann t  remove the tray  if  it is watercooled. Cann you do it…

For this purpose, all parts of the case , were planned in a way that they can be taken out and they were attached to the case with hinges.

Mainboard, radiators, HDDs, all were built in a way that they can be taken out.

It was easier to do that with an air cooled case, but it was rather difficult with water cooling.


Another problem

Mounting  fan controllers, control panels etc. on the unseen side of the case was among my primary goals.

If we built a case where the front side can be seen, it would be meaningless to have side windows that would show inside of the case , all  of our watercooling parts and  lighting…

For this reason, I decided to combine the front panel with the side window.

Everything needed to be in front of my eyes

I built a case like these








and these is the result














At last ı must say  THIS  IS NOT  A  SHOW  CASE  !!!

Show cases are different.

Thıs is only a prototyp to make  better cases  for me…   useful and functional…

I shall write and show my erors, and my problems . I would be glad if you can  help me with your  thougts.

I wannt  to see , what cann ı  transform  on a case.  arg-ist



these are some of  the parts that ı have  used


MB  Asus Rampage III Extrem Black

CPU  İntel  960

RAM  Corsair dominator

VGA  Evga 680 Classified

Waterblock  MB  EK fullcover

Waterblock CPU   Swiftech

Waterblock  RAM  EK

Waterblock  VGA  Evga

Rad  2X360 Thermochill TA  +  2x120 120  EK

Rez.  2X250mm

Pump  2X MCP 655 wit speed adj.

HDD cooler  4x passive  Cilence HDD cooler

Filter  2X Aquacomputer

Tubing  Mastercleer  7/16>5/8  White





































































OTHER WORKLOGS


Mac G5 Mod  arg-ist

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mac-g5-mod-arg-ist.207513/

Playdoh Silverstone TJ07  Acrylic pipe and midplate

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/playdoh-silverstone-tj07-acrylic-tubing.206894/

Jumbo case- custom build-


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/jumbo-case-custom-build.205943/


4 way HDD switcher.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/4-way-hdd-switcher.203795/


Grapich Equaliser display


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/graphic-equaliser-display.203871/


900 D  MMT CASE


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/900-d-mmt-case.204028/


12 Angry Men  900 D  Case


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/12-angry-men-900-d-case.203915/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2014)

This is quite the ambitious project! I will be watching your progress.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 14, 2014)

Sub'd and cant wait to see the end result


----------



## patrico (Aug 14, 2014)

Great project cant wait for updates


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

Working on my old server case






















We can not use removable trays, traying the whole tray out,for easy installation, becoue of watercooling and tubing.
















































































you can open MB tray with an angle of 120 degrees.








to open the MB tray ı used  hinges.






    I used this hinge.







İf you use only one hinge you cann t open  an   L shaped  MB tray







There fore   i combined two hinges together







İ used rivets to combine







Combined  two hinges together.  ı wonn 25mm space.and i can shift my tray 25 mm up and open.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

Becouse  the motherboard is installed 90 degree rotated. For the best solution of cooling. (Aircooling or watercooling.) all the cables exit from  the  top  of the case. Therefore , ı made a plexi cover  for the cables.


I used a  CNC  router to cut plexi instead of  CNC laser,becouse i did not wannt glossy cuts.














Some details from plexies





































all worked plexies together


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

update 19/08/2014

I used  4x  XILENCE  HDD  Coolers.

Becouse  ı wannt to use  them  vertical not horizontal , ı could not use  the display on it.

There fore ı made aluminium coolers  to the front  of the coolers .

and mouted  them  at sides of the case left and right.


























I mounted  2 of the coolers at the right side of the case and the aother 2 to the left side..

And  two  EK 120 RADS  mounted  at the bottom , left and right...

















I changed  240 rads  mounting stands with 360. and  made  special  trays for 2x 360 rad  with hinges  to open  it and work easier ..as ı said.. ı can mount rads and  fans  at the outside of the case .








I changed  240 rad mounting stands with 360














MB tray and the rad trays full opened.


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

UPDATE 28/08/2014


al parts  coated with epoxi primer and than painted with spray color mat black















there is  5 cm distance between  MB tray and  the back cover ,enough place  for cables  and tubing.








you can  store all the cables  between MB tray and cover




















PSU is mounted on the outside of back cover








backcover with  PSU














Becouse  my PSU  was not modular , at this Project ( CORSAİR TX 850)







I made  a cover  from alu between  PSU and  and backcover for  cables .not to see  cable clutter.














mounted  LİAN  Lİ  solid aluminum casters –(silver)


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

update  07/09/2014


Plexi parts painted




























  Plexi parts  on the case


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 14, 2014)

I wanted to make great panel for temp. controls

For front panel ı used  16 LCD DİSPLAYS  to see the temperaturs  of .


1X CPU  + 2X GPUs + 4X rads +4X HDDs + 4X RAMs  + 1X CASE 


I used  9 X 5.25  Drive Bays for these. I t  was a failure . Today , ı think  ,ı can make it with

2 or  3  fan-temp controllers and use  3X 5.25  Drive Bays... İt must be changed…


































  experiments with blue and red led



























   And the results ...


----------



## arg-ist (Aug 15, 2014)

update 02/10/2014


I dont like tubing like this








And  hoses like this ın a case.








I  work always with a   MB model ( 1/1) and Waterblocks  mounted on it

















I don’t like to pass from one block to another with hose when installing liquid cooling.

Therefore, I decided to make connections on a single board.as middle plate  I did …


























































This brought me about a bunch of hoses.











This was not what ı wanted to do..


----------



## arg-ist (Oct 2, 2014)

update   13.12.2014


*SELF CRITIC*


What I wanted  to do on this case ,  what  I could  do , and  what I did wrong.



I wanted to make a case of nearly all pats movable.  DONE








I wanted to get a muscular appearance.  DONE














I wanted  light visuals. DONE








I wanted  a good watercooling, with 2X360 42X120 rads. DONE


Becouse ı wanted , 90 degree rotated  MB , For the best solution of cooling. (Aircooling or watercooling.)  DONE




I dont like tubing like this








And  hoses like this ın a case.










I don’t like to pass from one block to another with hose when installing liquid cooling.

Therefore, I  make connections  mostly  on a single board  on  middle plate .

Midplates that ı have made at my worklogs























I did …,

But this brought me about a bunch of hoses. Becose al pass throuhg was  on a single short line.


http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1280x1024q90/912/hxtFQh.jpg


This was not what ı wanted to do..


The hose (Masterkleer  7/16- 5/8) was very thin and soft


I must find  a new solution. Thicker and harder  hose…1/2> 3>4and a new midplate


And pass trough the midplate with Bitspower Through Hole Fitting Set








not with grommets








like this









Becouse ı have used a thin and soft hose ,  I could not assure the hoses straight









I wanted to make great panel for temp. controls

For front panel ı used 16 LCD DİSPLAYS to see the temperaturs of .


1X CPU + 2X GPUs + 4X rads +4X HDDs + 4X RAMs + 1X CASE


I used 9 X 5.25 Drive Bays for these. I t was a failure . Today , ı think ,ı can make it with

2 or 3 fan-temp controllers and use 3X 5.25 Drive Bays... İt must be changed…










Therefore I installed the system, run it; then I uninstalled it to fix that error and started to prepare for a new version.


Upgrade is comming soon.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it might be a positive thing to install the tubing with quick-connects from your mid-plate.  That would make it easier if you swapped in a board that did not use all the same blocks.


----------



## Vario (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## arg-ist (Dec 13, 2014)

UPDATED   13.12.2014   Selfcritic


----------

